# magazines



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Can anyone reccommend a good source for factory magazines? I have a K40 that I would like to buy some extra mags for. Karh wants $40.00 for the six rounders. Seems like there should be some discounters out there that can beat that.

I found Pro mags for much less... any chance they make the factory mags for Kahr? Anybody using them?


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

I bought spare mags, Pearce extensions and decal stick on grips from Cheaper than Dirt that were much less expensive than Kahr. Good luck.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check them


----------

